# Walmart Stingrays are back.. $125 free ship



## Babyboomerbikes

Robot or human?


----------



## phantom

Other than the fork it looks better than their last attempt.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

ALL RIGHT!! Just ordered 10 of 'em so I can sell on Craig's List/ebay for $1,000 each!!!     

In all seriousness, at least they used a seat that is closer to the originals than the 2007 bikes. Looks like a mix/homage to all periods of Stingray. Smart to go with "Coppertone". Wonder how close it actually matches original color in the wild.


----------



## Freqman1

I suppose I’ve spent $125 in worse ways but it’s been a long time. V/r Shawn


----------



## Babyboomerbikes

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> ALL RIGHT!! Just ordered 10 of 'em so I can sell on Craig's List/ebay for $1,000 each!!!
> 
> In all seriousness, at least they used a seat that is closer to the originals than the 2007 bikes. Looks like a mix/homage to all periods of Stingray. Smart to go with "Coppertone". Wonder how close it actually matches original color in the wild.



One guy has one for $650 on ebay now


----------



## 1motime

What is an "intuitive" coaster brake?   It knows what you are thinking when you slam the pedals backwards?  Hope no feelings are hurt during hard braking


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Babyboomerbikes said:


> One guy has one for $650 on ebay now




Hilarious!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Think these are great. Perfect for a kids first real bike, just like back in the day. Notice they are not advertised as collectors items. Buy to ride and enjoy it. Not everything has to be a collectible or investment potential...


----------



## Freqman1

If they are built as crappy as the rest of what they sell you might get six months out of it. That’s my issue with these. There will be folks that think these will have collector value-same people sitting on that tub of Beanie Babies waiting for a comeback! V/r Shawn


----------



## spitshineschwinn

I almost agree that these would make a fun and decent rider for a young person, except for the quality issue. You could put a good coat of wax on the entire bike and keep them indoors and you would still fight a losing battle with rust & corrosion.


----------



## frampton

Recycled Corona cans.


----------



## fordmike65

Me on a Walmart Stingray





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3825289230875979


----------



## 1motime

fordmike65 said:


> Me on a Walmart Stingray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3825289230875979



Didn't listen at all


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Just ordered one , we'll see .

Rafael


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

With tax 134.69
Delivery date june 8


----------



## sworley

I’m more excited about this 1:8 scale Krate model they simultaneously brought back: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Schwinn-Bicycle/869170278

But also glad there’ll be another source of cheap/free sliks when these inevitably end up on the curb and discarded.


----------



## Jeff54

Yet another black Friday 'roll back'.  waiting to happen.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT




----------



## ratrodzrcool

What's the difference between these and the ones on amazon Why so much of a price difference?? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool

They look the same to me except the walmart one has a rear fender and maybe the chain ring is bigger on the Amazon one but 125 compared to 350 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

As long as it is serviced (you know, like bearings packed with grease!! Not just a dab) before proper assembly I'm sure they will be fine riders. Just don't leave 'em outside as @spitshineschwinn suggested.


I was in Walmart the other day. A guy with a Park repair stand was standing in the middle of the bike section surrounded by boxes, parts, packing material etc. Didn't have the stomach to watch.


----------



## rose359

I am beginning the restoration of a 1968 Triumph muscle bike (similar to a Raleigh Rodeo).  I was thinking of picking up one of these Walmart Stingrays and stripping it for parts.  I need two tires, two inner tubes, front wheel, two pedals, chain, rear support bar for seat.  I might be money ahead getting the parts from one of these Stingrays.


----------



## GTs58

ratrodzrcool said:


> They look the same to me except the walmart one has a rear fender and maybe the chain ring is bigger on the Amazon one but 125 compared to 350 View attachment 1195716
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Guard is slightly different and the rear mounting tab is in a different location. Pedals and chain ring are different also.  Amazon is ripping your A for a big profit is the only difference.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

I bought one. I know what to expect as far as quality or lack of,


----------



## Sven

This is an original 1964 Coppertone Sting-Ray posted by @Jewelman13  on Dec 10th,  2016.








						1964 Schwinn Stingray Coppertone | Schwinn Stingrays and Other Muscle Bikes
					

So after a 4hr round trip drive, here is my  sweet find of the year for me. 10/19/1964 Schwinn Stingray.  The Schwinn Stingray Speedo also came as a bonus.




					thecabe.com
				










Honestly, IMO, I think the Dorel Industries (Pacific Cycle)  could have done better job with the finer details, as @GTs58 and @Freqman1 pointed out. As well the rear fender being too short and lack of the front one.

I would buy one if my kid really wanted it. But my purpose of buying it would be so he or she could ride and have fun with it.  Not buy it as a collector's piece.


----------



## Sven

This is an original 1964 Coppertone Sting-Ray posted by @Jewelman13  on Dec wo, 2016.








						1964 Schwinn Stingray Coppertone | Schwinn Stingrays and Other Muscle Bikes
					

So after a 4hr round trip drive, here is my  sweet find of the year for me. 10/19/1964 Schwinn Stingray.  The Schwinn Stingray Speedo also came as a bonus.




					thecabe.com
				



View attachment 1196535
View attachment 1196536
Honestly, IMO, I think the Dorel Industries (Pacific Cycle)  could have done better job with the finer details, as @GTs58 pointed out


----------



## sccruiser

These bikes have another issue you dont notice at first but when you see it , it really stands out and makes them funky riders. Notice where seat mounts to sissy bar.  The mount holes on seat are farther forward than original Stingrays. There is too much seat sticking past the sissy bar in rear.


----------



## fordmike65

sccruiser said:


> These bikes have another issue you dont notice at first but when you see it , it really stands out and makes them funky riders. Notice where seat mounts to sissy bar.  The mount holes on seat are farther forward than original Stingrays. There is too much seat sticking past the sissy bar in rear.



Maybe wheelies won't be so easy then? I can see the lawsuits now if they were...


----------



## abe lugo

This is a good thing, it will bring people into the collector bike circle. 
Then in 2.5 year or 6 months you will have people wanting to fix these with some vintage _2007 _Stingray parts.  
There will be a hodge-podge of Stingrays floating around. it will be awesome.


----------



## phantom

I find it interesting that what is deemed pretty much a POS gets so much play in a few days. More than some Phantom threads.


----------



## jammer

I second that


----------



## Tim the Skid

I can see people that are not knowledgeable on classic bikes to look at these and  think "$125 is a super deal compared to the $700 that old bike guy is asking".


----------



## morton

After learning more about the coronavirus outbreak, I'm fed up and making every effort NOT TO BUY ANYTHING in the way of new items made in China.  

Damn near impossible for many things at this stage, but hope others will feel the same and we  can one day again buy items we need that are made in the USA.

Would be great to see a new made Chicago Schwinn.  

And no thanks to Wally World.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

As a customer once told me: It took God 7 days to create heaven & earth. Everything else is made in China...   

It would be real nice if there were more pride in a "Made in USA" label. Like when these bikes we covet were made!!


----------



## Allrounderco

I have a 1997 Trek 820 with an American flag on the seat tube. Under the clearcoat. It was made in Taiwan. I'm happy to share a pic if anyone is interested. I wouldn't trust any made in America claims without substantiation. I'm sure Trek was sued over that flag because it's pretty rare.

BTW, Taiwan is not the same as mainland China. Most of the good bikes made in the past 20 years or so at least have Taiwanese frames. American bikes exist. Most are $4k and up. One exception is Bike Friday, out of Portland. They claim to build the frames in house. I have no idea how they do this at the price point they sell, but I applaud them.


----------



## Babyboomerbikes

SOLD OUT !


----------



## spoker

looks like alot of ppl liked em,nice that ppl with limited $ and commitment can get a kool bike,


----------



## Allrounderco

spoker said:


> looks like alot of ppl liked em,nice that ppl with limited $ and commitment can get a kool bike,



Well said!


----------



## Babyboomerbikes

4 fairladys available today 5/23   https://www.walmart.com/ip/Schwinn-Fair-Lady-Bicycle-single-speed-20-Inch-Wheels-Pink/119146340


----------



## GTs58

Babyboomerbikes said:


> 4 fairladys available today 5/23   https://www.walmart.com/ip/Schwinn-Fair-Lady-Bicycle-single-speed-20-Inch-Wheels-Pink/119146340





*Gone in a flash! *


----------



## PaulWR

ratrodzrcool said:


> They look the same to me except the walmart one has a rear fender and maybe the chain ring is bigger on the Amazon one but 125 compared to 350 View attachment 1195716
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



The pedals are also different.  Both styles still may break in six months.


----------



## Digablekid

PaulWR said:


> The pedals are also different.  Both styles still may break in six months.



I've seen of repop crates for sale cause of broken chains and such. Others are being sold because they don't offer the genuine feel and joy of the originals.


----------



## bashton

Received mine yesterday and have to say, I am impressed.

Is it a "real" Sting Ray? Of course not! But for the price, it is a great rider and also a neat way to get kids and others interested. The quality to me is better than expected, and it is really a decent rider. Paint is way better than I expected and it does have a real RBL Slick on the back.

We have over 100 prime 60's and 70's Muscle Bikes in our collection, and this is perfect for when my buddies want to ride one of my real collectors bikes. Also great for the Grandkids, although as many of you know, Emily, my 11 y/o Granddaugter, always rides her Real 60's and 70's bikes!

Obviously not for everyone and that's fine, but in my eyes, a cool bike to have fun with.

Bashton


----------



## Digablekid

bashton said:


> Received mine yesterday and have to say, I am impressed.
> 
> Is it a "real" Sting Ray? Of course not! But for the price, it is a great rider and also a neat way to get kids and others interested. The quality to me is better than expected, and it is really a decent rider. Paint is way better than I expected and it does have a real RBL Slick on the back.
> 
> We have over 100 prime 60's and 70's Muscle Bikes in our collection, and this is perfect for when my buddies want to ride one of my real collectors bikes. Also great for the Grandkids, although as many of you know, Emily, my 11 y/o Granddaugter, always rides her Real 60's and 70's bikes!
> 
> Obviously not for everyone and that's fine, but in my eyes, a cool bike to have fun with.
> 
> Bashton



Nice. 
What colt did you get and can you post pictures?


----------



## GTs58

Schwinn has the more expensive one that can purchased from their site. Red or Blue. I'm still confused as to why the big difference in the retail prices though. 









						Sting-Ray
					

The Schwinn Sting-Ray. This vintage classic is back and better than ever. The Sting-Ray kids' bike features all the beloved components of the early model (remember the banana seat?) with a 21st century feel. Help kids ride through childhood in style — make memories with the Sting-Ray.




					www.schwinnbikes.com


----------



## ADReese

I ordered one of these on a whim. Seemed like alot of fun for the price. I know next to nothing about stingrays though. Here are some pics for those that are interested. Let me know if you have any questions or pic requests.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

The only question I have is: did you check the preassembled bearings for grease? For a $125 bike they typically only put a dab at the factory, ensuring a short life for the bearings. They usually don't adjust anything either. Just slap it together as quickly as possible.


----------



## ADReese

You're 100% correct on that. The bearings are all super tight and dry. You can feel the bearings in the headset as you turn the bars lol. The adjustments are pretty far off too. Ive never bought a 125 dollar new bike before and it's about what I expected. It will probably get sold in the end. I dont feel that a 185+ pound adult could ride it safely. It would be great for kiddos though.


----------



## Tim the Skid

all the criticism and negatives aside, I think you are correct. A decent bike for kids for the money, and  you don't have to worry about it getting stolen or lost.


----------



## Boris

$125 shipped? Sounds and looks like a good deal to me for a starter bike, if you have to do is pack the hell out of the bearings and make some minor adjustments. I don't think todays steel would stand up to much punishment though. Still, at $125 shipped....


----------



## Digablekid

*The main reason I got one is because the sticker has a big 2020 on it. I might just leave it in the box and open it many years from now. I'm sure seeing 2020 will bring back a rush of memories... Some good, some bad. *


----------



## Tim the Skid

Digablekid said:


> *The main reason I got one is because the sticker has a big 2020 on it. I might just leave it in the box and open it many years from now. I'm sure seeing 2020 will bring back a rush of memories... Some good, some bad. *




That's for sure!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Yep. Wouldn't mind having one but it would be lubed/assembled properly before riding. A lot of those big box bikes would probably be pretty decent bikes if properly assembled.


----------



## Tim the Skid

Somebody out there thinks they are a good deal. This one sold for $285 + $103 shipping. 








						2020 Release Schwinn Sting Ray Bicycle Bike 20" Coaster Brake Coppertone  | eBay
					

Here is the latest release (2020) from Schwinn (aka Pacific Cycle) of the Stingray Sting-Ray Bike Bicycle. It's a coaster brake model and at lease they added a fork dart to the front fork for this year.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## 1motime

Tim the Skid said:


> Somebody out there thinks they are a good deal. This one sold for $285 + $103 shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Release Schwinn Sting Ray Bicycle Bike 20" Coaster Brake Coppertone  | eBay
> 
> 
> Here is the latest release (2020) from Schwinn (aka Pacific Cycle) of the Stingray Sting-Ray Bike Bicycle. It's a coaster brake model and at lease they added a fork dart to the front fork for this year.
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com



Seller has a green one listed also.  Get them while they are hot!


----------



## spoker

the green and gold are avaolable again,but no blue


----------



## spoker

a web site named Degatus has the green stingray for $87 and change


----------



## 1motime

spoker said:


> a web site named Degatus has the green stingray for $87 and change



Scam site.  I would not click on to that one let alone give any personal info!


----------



## spoker

spoker said:


> a web site named Degatus has the green stingray for $87 and change



yep u cant be 2 careful nowdays


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Got mine delivered today after about a 3 week wait , haven’t opened it yet


----------



## spoker

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Got mine delivered today after about a 3 week wait , haven’t opened it yet



which one did u get?


----------



## Tim the Skid

Our local WallyWorld has lots for $125! Better get them before they run out.  LOL
A friend sent me these pics this a.m. from the Tacoma store.


----------



## Babyboomerbikes

they are back. If you don't get one, set an alert. I did and mine will be here tomorrow


----------



## Babyboomerbikes

Babyboomerbikes said:


> Robot or human?



 Got my coppertone today. Perfect paint, chrome. Of course put together with an impact wrench, so it will need to be disassembled, lubed and adjusted. That's what we do anyway, it will be fun.  The blue one looks to have the wrong chainguard. would not buy that one. Very pleased!


----------

